# Ideal height for rear surround speakers?



## punman

IDEAL HEIGHT FOR REAR SURROUND SPEAKERS?
My viewing room is 17 x 10 feet. I have a 5.1 system with 5 matching brand speakers all around. I am trying to set up the surrounds. Due to space constraints they need to be on bookshelves three feet (1 metre) behind the single row seating area. They are positioned about six feet apart from each other.
I understood that they need to be elevated somewhat above the listener so I tried about two feet above ear level, but then, because they are only 3 feet from the seating, the sound seems to go right over everyone.
I’m unsure whether to leave them that way and just up the volume on the surrounds somewhat, or should I lower the height to almost ear level (at the risk of being too much in-your-face as it seems). Suggestions please from those who have dealt with this issue. The speakers are about a foot high and seven inches across.


----------



## Prof.

punman said:


> IDEAL HEIGHT FOR REAR SURROUND SPEAKERS?
> My viewing room is 17 x 10 feet. I have a 5.1 system with 5 matching brand speakers all around. I am trying to set up the surrounds. Due to space constraints they need to be on bookshelves three feet (1 metre) behind the single row seating area. They are positioned about six feet apart from each other.


If your room is 10' wide, why are the surrounds only 6' apart from each other.?
With that small amount of separation, you are going to have a very directional sound from the surround speakers.. 


> I understood that they need to be elevated somewhat above the listener so I tried about two feet above ear level, but then, because they are only 3 feet from the seating, the sound seems to go right over everyone.


Generally, surround speakers are positioned about 6' above floor level, to give good ambient surround sounds..


----------



## tonyvdb

Dolby has a good description of how to set up your speakers here.
THX also has good diagrams for speaker placement here.
With a 5.1 speaker setup you can place the speakers on the rear wall as well keeping them in the corners of the room angled down and into the centre of the room not at the listening position. The idea of the surrounds is to fill the room with ambient sounds.
The speakers as was stated above should be at least 6' off the floor but not to high.


----------



## punman

Prof. said:


> If your room is 10' wide, why are the surrounds only 6' apart from each other.?


The room is in the basement and that 10 feet width includes passageway to other rooms (this room has no doors). I cannot run the speakers into that corridor. Thanks for the input by all thus far.


----------



## Prof.

punman said:


> The room is in the basement and that 10 feet width includes passageway to other rooms (this room has no doors). I cannot run the speakers into that corridor. Thanks for the input by all thus far.


That is a bit of a dilemma..:scratch:
If you can provide us with a drawing, showing position of seats, staircase and screen position, we might get a better idea of the layout..and possibly come up with some other ideas..


----------



## cinema mad

If your rear surround speakers are mono pole then Idealy when seated inbetween the surround speakers Tweeter & midrange should be at ear hight.. 

As per THX surround speaker placment, If your rear surround speakers are Dipolar/Bipolar then they should be placed 2ft or so above ear hight when seated.... 

For A 7.1 system the Dolby True-HD & DTS Master spec, Mono pole speakers are the preferred surround speaker for rear and side speakers for the best sound field....

Cheers....


----------



## punman

Okay - I remeasured and the speakers are 8 feet apart, not 6.
Dipolar/bipolar? I am confused. Maybe I am bipolar.
They are KEF iQ1s.


----------

